# Should i press my doctor for Armour?



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

She doesn't want to prescribe it, and to be frank i'm not even sure if i need it. My primary symptoms are memory loss, brain fog and depersonalization / disassociation, plus anxiety. Bodily symptoms are mild, and occasional. A single case of swelling in the feet. Persistent constipation but no trouble going when i need to. Sometimes i get colder then usual but not by much, and so on and so forth. The only thing that is killing me is this damn memory loss and dissociated feeling. I'm starting to think my thyroid caused a sudden burst of unexplained anxiety which in turn gave me this damn dissociation which in turn is feeding off the thyroid once again. But i'm digressing.

What i want to know is, is Armour usually more successful in treating mental disturbances caused by lower thyroid function, and should i press my doctor for it, even though she has refused to prescribe it when i asked? So far Synthroid has done nothing except bring my lab results to normal, without addressing any of the symptoms.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Not unless you have a FT-4/FT-3 conversion problem.
Armour is not a guarantee as a symptom(s) cure. Some even feel worse on it. If you have anxiety then defiantly *NO!* Science is still out about Armour (T3) treating mental disturbances successfully. I have heard Armour being referred to as the cocaine of thyroid medications, so weight that in as a precaution to your hyper anxiety attacks.

A lot of us treat our symptoms separately where possible, from thyroid and get a better and faster results.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> She doesn't want to prescribe it, and to be frank i'm not even sure if i need it. My primary symptoms are memory loss, brain fog and depersonalization / disassociation, plus anxiety. Bodily symptoms are mild, and occasional. A single case of swelling in the feet. Persistent constipation but no trouble going when i need to. Sometimes i get colder then usual but not by much, and so on and so forth. The only thing that is killing me is this damn memory loss and dissociated feeling. I'm starting to think my thyroid caused a sudden burst of unexplained anxiety which in turn gave me this damn dissociation which in turn is feeding off the thyroid once again. But i'm digressing.
> 
> What i want to know is, is Armour usually more successful in treating mental disturbances caused by lower thyroid function, and should i press my doctor for it, even though she has refused to prescribe it when i asked? So far Synthroid has done nothing except bring my lab results to normal, without addressing any of the symptoms.


GDWomen gave the correct answer. If the brain is deprived of T3; there is a problem.

The way to find out is to have TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 run. FT3 should be above mid-range but not over the top of the range.


----------



## classy4701 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have maintain well on Amour, recently got off of it, just didn't want to go back to doctor, that was a big mistake, the side effects of being off this meds, is awful, I slowly started to have brain fog again, my husband kept asking me what's wrong, crying, sleeping all the time, tired, depressed, just plain feel like I am about to lose it, been off this med for about 5 weeks now, call my ob yesterday, thought maybe it was my females hormones, was told maybe it was my throid, then it clicked, so the answer to your question is yes I feel Amour Throid works great, just don't take yourself off.


----------



## classy4701 (Oct 19, 2010)

I have maintain well on Amour throid, recently got off of it, just didn't want to go back to doctor, that was a big mistake, the side effects of being off this meds, is awful, I slowly started to have brain fog again, my husband kept asking me what's wrong, crying:sad0049, sleeping all the time, tired, depressed, just plain feel like I am about to lose it, been off this med for about 5 weeks now, call my ob yesterday, thought maybe it was my females hormones, was told maybe it was my throid, then it clicked, just started back on the meds today, hopefully I will feel back to normal soon. Is there anyone else out there with simular withdrawl effects?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

classy4701 said:


> I have maintain well on Amour throid, recently got off of it, just didn't want to go back to doctor, that was a big mistake, the side effects of being off this meds, is awful, I slowly started to have brain fog again, my husband kept asking me what's wrong, crying:sad0049, sleeping all the time, tired, depressed, just plain feel like I am about to lose it, been off this med for about 5 weeks now, call my ob yesterday, thought maybe it was my females hormones, was told maybe it was my throid, then it clicked, just started back on the meds today, hopefully I will feel back to normal soon. Is there anyone else out there with simular withdrawl effects?


As you now know; one should never stop their thyroid medication. Usually, once on it, on it for life. There are exceptions but they are few.


----------

